# Margarita Krein



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

*Margarita Krein* is a young violinist. I just heard her for the first time
Les furies, by Ysaÿe
Her Youtube channel​and kudos for playing the difficult piece cleanly.

I hope she'll be able to live from nice and subtle music.


----------



## Brazing (Aug 9, 2018)

She's great. I watched this video couple of years ago and I was amazed how good she is.


----------

